

Ask HN: Will Twitter Resumes Work? - acav

A social media event today is promoting the idea of twitter resumes with the hashtag #smw140resume. So far, it looks like dozens of applicants have shared their skills (and in some cases personality). But do you think hiring managers will bite?
======
smit
It certainly doesn't hurt. Any new venues to be noticed is one step forward.
Only thing is not many people might know that this is happening so its hard to
know how many people are going to be noticed. I believe that people should be
building relationships on twitter anyways and then leveraging them for jobs.

~~~
KMinshew
Good point - it can be a great way to start a relationship, and then you can
leverage that into a job or something else later on. I also agree with the
commenter below who adds that it's industry dependent. Tech startups might be
more willing to consider a twitter resume than a financial services firm, for
example

------
saym
No, I don't think 128 characters is enough to demonstrate any amount of
competence or skill.

This idea is novel, but not practical.

------
agranzel
depends on the position.

